

Ask YC: Best forums for coding questions, by language? - jraines

I'm interested in Ruby/Rails forums myself, but I thought it might be useful to get peoples opinions on the places they go to get nagging programming questions answered for their language of choice.
======
rincewind
for Arc: <http://arclanguage.org/forum>

------
jgrahamc
I just Google it.

------
gms
IRC

~~~
jraines
I don't know anything about IRC; just installed mIRC, can you tell me
how/where to find programming channels, esp related to Ruby/Rails?

~~~
gms
I know there is a Ruby channel; they can probably point you to Rails places.
Type '/join #ruby' and hit return, and you should be good to go.

~~~
gms
I'm sorry, I forgot to mention, Freenode is the best network, connect to the
server irc.freenode.net first.

~~~
jraines
Thanks!

